# EF-S 55-250mm f/4.0-5.6 IS -- update coming?



## Globe199 (Jun 10, 2011)

I've been looking at getting the 55-250 for a while, and I noticed the price spiked to $250+ during the immediate aftermath of the Japan earthquake. But now it's $199 on Amazon, the lowest price I've ever seen. What gives? Is something coming along to replace it?


----------



## Flake (Jun 10, 2011)

The price of a lot of Canon gear has been falling, just probably a consequence of the post earthquake recovery. Monitoring the price of just one lens & then drawing a conclusion isn't really a very accurate way to predict anything.


----------



## unfocused (Jun 11, 2011)

There is a rebate on for this lens, as well as a couple of others. 

Buy it. 

Next to the 50 f1.8 it is the best bargain Canon offers. In fact, it might be a *better* bargain than the 50 f1.8. It is very sharp, small and light. Downside is it is light and plastic-y. But, I've had one for about three years and never had any problems. I wouldn't do anything stupid with it, but for the price, it is an incredible bargain.


----------



## bvukich (Jun 11, 2011)

I'll second that, buy it. Great bang for the buck.

I picked one up for my son off of craigslist for $160. It's amazingly non-horrible. Yes, it's light, (very) plasticy, AF is slow; but it's IS is quite decent, and it can take reasonably sharp photos if you have the light to stop it down.

I've spent more than $160 on just a single filter, I'd consider the $160 I spent on this lens some of the best money I've ever spent on photography.


----------



## dr croubie (Jun 13, 2011)

well there's your answer
http://www.canonrumors.com/2011/06/canon-announces-ef-s-55-250-f4-5-6-is-ii/
bam


----------



## Globe199 (Jun 22, 2011)

Well, I bought it. Got it for $199 but paid only $64 because I had Amazon credits saved up through my bank rewards. I noticed the price has gone back up in most places now. Amazon Prime shipping was incredible. It was 19 hours from Phoenix to the Twin Cities via Memphis.

Anyway, it totally figures that two days after I ask this question they announce a new lens!! 

Oh well. I've been pretty happy with the 55-250. I haven't done a lot with it yet, but the IS is quite amazing. I can tell it's going to be a fun lens. Now that I've got this plus the 50 1.8 and the 18-55, I'm pretty well set with the beginner's trifecta. Now I just need to get out of the house once in a while and do some shooting. Easier said than done with a one-year-old running around!


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jun 22, 2011)

Globe199 said:


> Anyway, it totally figures that two days after I ask this question they announce a new lens!!



Relax. The only differences are cosmetic - a new font and the 'silver' ring with the focal lengths printed on it is now black. Oh, and the registration mark (the white square you line up to the lens mount) is moulded on your lens, and just painted on the MkII.


----------



## Globe199 (Jun 22, 2011)

neuroanatomist said:


> Globe199 said:
> 
> 
> > Anyway, it totally figures that two days after I ask this question they announce a new lens!!
> ...



Yes, I gathered that the differences were minor; seems like they did roughly the same thing with the new 18-55. Anyway, I sort of like the old school "55-250" font on mine


----------



## simplexityphoto (Jun 24, 2011)

Globe199 said:


> neuroanatomist said:
> 
> 
> > Globe199 said:
> ...



if that is what they did then you got the better lens! from what i have read the new 18-55mm is much worse than the pervious version.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jun 24, 2011)

simplexityphoto said:


> from what i have read the new 18-55mm is much worse than the pervious version.



Where have you read that? The EF-S 18-55mm f/3.5-5.6 IS original and MkII are optically identical.


----------



## emilio roe serquiÃ±a gapit (Nov 29, 2011)

i gather there is an upgrade that is, a USM was incorporated. it sells about $380 here in the philippines. this lens is really a good one as the advertized 4 stops really works.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Nov 29, 2011)

emilio roe serquiÃ±a gapit said:


> i gather there is an upgrade that is, a USM was incorporated. it sells about $380 here in the philippines. this lens is really a good one as the advertized 4 stops really works.



You gathered incorrectly. Neither the EF-S 18-55mm f/3.5-5.6 IS II nor the EF-S 55-250mm f/3.5-5.6 IS II include USM, both use a DC motor for AF. There have been two versions of the EF-S 18-55mm with USM, but neither have IS. 

This is the second thread where you've mentioned USM in an EF-S 55-250mm lens. Can you please provide a link where that is described?


----------

